# HI girls i'm new.....



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi Girls,

I thought i would introdue myself as i have just started using clomid. I am having a few side effects so was wondering if we could compare!

About me: I am 24, partner 34 who has dd(7). We have been ttc for 18months and are hoping that clomid will do the trick!

Looking forward to getting to know you all xx

Hayley x


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hi Hayley

And welcome to the clomid board, s/e of the wonderful   pills...hot flushed, bad temper, vivid dream and usually anything else which is different that your normal day.

But if we get the BFP then we are happy,

kim xxx


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

Yeah totally agree on the 'wonderful' side of things- if it works then it will be! I have just finished taking my first five days worth 100mg. To be honest i didn't have a problem with ovulating anyway, as they checked my hormones but i donlt tink i ws ovulating every month. Iam on day 7 now and feel sick, swollen tummy, pain from left ovary and definitely getting the hot flushes! How about you? is this your first?

take care 
hayley xx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

I've done my second month of 50g, i'm on cd15 and yeaterday I tested positive on OPK, which is great.  Not use them since I've been on the pills as I was spending money to find I wasn't.  Anyway last month coming up to the 14th I started with pains in my ov,  after reading on here was told it was ov pains.  So this month though i'd check and got a positive, was so happy as last month was first time I had a regular cycle and this month I'm ov.  just happy they are working.

If no BFP by 3rd cycle have to go back on cd21 to have bloods done and my levels checked.

kim xxx


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

Sounds like its working then! Did you have a scan to track follicles at all? I have to go on wednesday to make sure i have ovulated or going to ovulate as it is my first month. I have been put on clomid for 6 months at 100mg, which i think is a lot compared to some other people- and considering i was ovulating too. I don't care as long as it works! Have you have any spotting between periods either? 
So when you go back after 3 months(hopefully you won't need to cause you'll have your bfp!), what are they going to do from there? We have been told that if this is not successful it is IVF for us, but i know different regions seem to do things in different orders so some of the checks that we have had done, others may not have done until after trying clomid. Did that make sense?!

hayley x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Hayley

Welcome to another crazy clomid chick 

As Kim has said, clomid does have a fair few weird & wonderful side effects    but they do seem to ease up after a few months (hopefully you won't need to be taking it for long though !!)...the se's can also vary month to month, person to person, so what you experience this month may be different the next.

The most common se's are hot flushes, mood swings     , vivid dreams & various twinges/aches pains throughout cycle...also some get increased ovulation pain, lower back ache, frequent peeing, nausea etc...

I finished my 6th cycle on 50mg back in December & we're now ttc "au naturel" until starting private IVF in March (was sposed to start this month but hospital closing for refurb in Feb which would've been in middle of treatment so we postponed it). I ovulate naturally every month (actually have high progesterone levels) but took clomid to boost - responded well & released 2 or 3 eggs every month (follie tracking & progesterone levels confirmed) but I've problems with implantation so embies don't stick  As I'm not on clomid anymore I'm a bit of an "honorary" member 

Anyway, you'll find lots of support & advice on these boards...
Good luck & take care 
Natasha


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hayley

I think she may just up my dose.  I have been pregnant Nov 2004 but m/s in jan 05 so know I can do it.  I I don't have scans, but when I go back in Feb (fingers crossed I don't need to) I will be asking loads of questions.

Fingers crossed for you that it works so you don' need IVF    

kim xx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Welcome to the board, there are lots of wonderful ladies on here who make you realise that your not the only one and a fair few which can only be admired for what they have been through.

Good luck on the Clomid, I seemed to experience every side effect known on my first month but hopefully you will get let off lightly....

Hopefully your stay will not be too long.

Bev xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi Hayley

Welcome to the   pills and good luck.  This is my 1st month on 50mg and the s/e have driven me and dh mad. 

Keep positive as you may not have to wait long.

Binty


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

thanks for your replies girls, to be honest i hope they don't take long too- the s/e are a nightmare! Judging by the clomid bfp thread it seems quite successful, so hopefully none of us will have to wait long. Do any of you know if it is likely to shorten my cycle or am i still going to be due af around the same time? I normally have a regular 37 day cycle but don't know if i will be early because of the clomid. 

take care girls baby dust ******************


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

bubbleicious

my cycles were 28 days on the spot when i was on clomid, they are normally a lot longer than that
hope this helps

love
suzie xx


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

thanks for that, i thought that it might trigger an early ovulation. SO i may not have to wait 37 days to find out at least then! I think what i will do is still wait until that day to test so that i know it is the latest i am due- at least that way i will know it is more accurate! 
Quick quastion- you know when i post back, can you post personal reply to each message or does it tell everyone in the thread that there has been a reply? Sorry i'm only used to another type of msg board!

thanks xxhayley xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

it tells everyone there has been a new post 

if you want to send someone a personal message you can do so through your message box which is at the top of the page 


xx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

hello,

My cycles have been all over the place but the month before clomid my cycle was 30 days and my cycle on after my first month of clomid was 30 days.  

kim xxx


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

thanks for the info, it really helps. I've gone from being one of the more knowledgeable people on a board to one of the least knowledgeable! I guess with clomid you don't really know unless you're actually taking it so have to learn from experience. I have read the leaflet and i know it is normal, but to what extent are you getting bloating? I look about 4.5 months pg at the mo, and i'm on cd 7. I am not unduly worried as i am due my scan on wednesdsay so i'm sure they'll say if there's a problem, but it is getting rather uncomfortable


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi

if you are concerned at all about anything then its always best to check it out with your dr 


love
suzie xx


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

I guess you're right, i will check with them on wednesday! Thanks for the reply. Good luck babydancing xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Hayley
Just wanted to welcome you to the clomid boards 
see you around x


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

I just wanted to say to everyone- Thankyou for your replies, you've made me feel very welcome! My symptoms have subsided slightly today (cd so am feeling a little better. Still feel sick, but the bloating has gone down quite a bit. To be honest i'm not sure i will notice if i get pg if these symtpoms persist! 
Where abouts in the cycle is everyone else at the moment? I worked it out last night and if my cycle runs its normal length i am due on valentines day  was hoping i would have a little bit of time to test properly and announce it on that night if we were lucky enough to be successful first month. 

Good luck to everyone! xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Welcome Hayley. I hope CLomid does its magic for you.  If your suffering badly with bloating, try some Peppermint tea, it really helps!

Good luck

xxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hello,

Welcome to the 'same boat' club!! I've just stated taking Clomid too. I have aggressive endometriosis so TTC ASAP!!

Good luck.  Jo x


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi, thanks for the welcome! 

Jo where abouts are you at the mo? Which day are you on at the moment? Good luck with the 'wonder drug'- everone seems to be singing its praises.


----------

